# Where can I buy Halal meat



## maryatness

I wonder does anyone no where I can buy Halal meat, as my daughter is bringing her boyfriend to visit us at Christmas, and he can only eat halal.


----------



## MrBife

maryatness said:


> I wonder does anyone no where I can buy Halal meat, as my daughter is bringing her boyfriend to visit us at Christmas, and he can only eat halal.


What's wrong with giving him good quality meat from animals that have been killed in accordance with EU regulations in an EU approved and licensed abattoir ?


----------



## John999

*meat*

You can always buy a rabbit from a local farmer
Kohn999


----------



## Bevdeforges

maryatness said:


> I wonder does anyone no where I can buy Halal meat, as my daughter is bringing her boyfriend to visit us at Christmas, and he can only eat halal.


Do you have any of the large, European supermarkets (or hypermarkets) in the area? I know here in France, both Carrefour and Auchan have halal meat sections, and I expect many of the other large supermarket chains do, too.

Don't know if Carrefour has made it to Portugal yet, but they seem to be everywhere else these days. Or maybe you could ask at whatever the biggest supermarket chain in your area is. If they don't have halal meats locally, perhaps you could special order something.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## maryatness

MrBife said:


> What's wrong with giving him good quality meat from animals that have been killed in accordance with EU regulations in an EU approved and licensed abattoir ?


He only eats Halal because of his religion, and I respect that


----------



## maryatness

m_ahmed206 said:


> u can make fish and cross this situation , fish is halal too , good luck


Thankyou, I had forgotten that


----------



## maryatness

Bevdeforges said:


> Do you have any of the large, European supermarkets (or hypermarkets) in the area? I know here in France, both Carrefour and Auchan have halal meat sections, and I expect many of the other large supermarket chains do, too.
> 
> Don't know if Carrefour has made it to Portugal yet, but they seem to be everywhere else these days. Or maybe you could ask at whatever the biggest supermarket chain in your area is. If they don't have halal meats locally, perhaps you could special order something.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thankyou for all that information, I will try the large supermarkets


----------



## John999

*halal meat*

I hope not been braking any rules passing this information. If I am I apologize. Hope this can help you
John999


----------



## maryatness

Thankyou for all that info


----------



## John999

*halal meat*



maryatness said:


> Thankyou for all that info


You are welcome
Sorry about the rabbit I tough halal meant animals killed without bleeding. Did a bit of research and now I understand a bit more about the subject
John999


----------



## MrBife

John999 said:


> You are welcome
> Sorry about the rabbit I tough halal meant animals killed without bleeding. Did a bit of research and now I understand a bit more about the subject
> John999


I think your post was very valid, if you sourced live animals you could do your own Halal killing.

Animals killed the Halal way are not stunned before their death; in short, they suffer. A report here on how much longer animals take to die ...

Kosher Box Operation, Design, and Cutting Technique will Affect the Time Required for Cattle to Lose Sensibility 

Presumably one has to be an agnostic to appreciate this is barbaric ?


----------



## John999

*halal meat*

I don´t want to offend any culture. In China they eat dogs, India, cows are “god”, Portugal, Spain and Mexico have the “tourada”, and I have to say, between the 3, Portugal is the “worst. In the other 2, the bull gets killed in the “tourada”, in Portugal they suffer for hours before they go to the “sloth house”
John999


----------



## siobhanwf

A little closer to home Mary

Albufeira mosque which is near Bellavista tennis courts,

Phone: 00351-963317484

They might be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## maryatness

siobhanwf said:


> A little closer to home Mary
> 
> Albufeira mosque which is near Bellavista tennis courts,
> 
> Phone: 00351-963317484
> 
> They might be able to point you in the right direction


That is great, it is much closer to where I live
Thank you


----------



## patsy

*halal meat*



John999 said:


> I don´t want to offend any culture. In China they eat dogs, India, cows are “god”, Portugal, Spain and Mexico have the “tourada”, and I have to say, between the 3, Portugal is the “worst. In the other 2, the bull gets killed in the “tourada”, in Portugal they suffer for hours before they go to the “sloth house”
> John999


The ritual method of slaughter as practiced in Islam and Judaism has been decried as inhumane by animal welfare organisations in the UK who have stated that it "causes severe suffering to animals."[11][12]
However, in 1978, a study incorporating EEG (electroencephalograph) with electrodes surgically implanted on the skull of 17 sheep and 15 calves, and conducted by Wilhelm Schulze et al. at the University of Veterinary Medicine in Germany concluded that "the slaughter in the form of a ritual cut is, if carried out properly, painless in sheep and calves according to EEG recordings and the missing defensive actions" (of the animals) and that "For sheep, there were in part severe reactions both in bloodletting cut and the pain stimuli" when Captive Bolt Stunning (CBS) was used.[13] This study is cited by the German Constitutional Court in its permitting of dhabiha slaughtering.[14]
In 2003, an independent advisory group - the Farm Animal Welfare Council (FAWC) - concluded that the way halal and Kosher meat is produced causes severe suffering to animals and should be banned immediately. FAWC argued that cattle required up to two minutes to bleed to death when such means are employed. The Chairperson of FAWC at the time, Judy MacArthur Clark, added, "this is a major incision into the animal and to say that it doesn't suffer is quite ridiculous."
Halal and kosher butchers deny their method of killing animals is cruel and expressed anger over the FAWC recommendation [12].
Majid Katme of the Muslim Council of Britain also disagreed, stating that "it's a sudden and quick haemorrhage. A quick loss of blood pressure and the brain is instantaneously starved of blood and there is no time to start feeling any pain."[12]
In April 2008, the Food and Farming minister in the UK, Lord Rooker, stated that Halal and kosher meat should be labelled when it is put on sale, so that the public can decide whether or not they want to buy food from animals that have bled to death. He was quoted as saying, "I object to the method of slaughter ... my choice as a customer is that I would want to buy meat that has been looked after and slaughtered in the most humane way possible.". The RSPCA supported Lord Rooker's views. [15]
For the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations and the Humane Society International, "the animals that are slaughtered according to Kosher and Halal should be securely restrained, particularly the head and neck, before cutting the throat" as "movements (during slaughter) results in a poor cut, bad bleeding, slow loss of consciousness if at all and pain." [16]


----------



## nelinha

Contact the nearest mosque, they will be very helpful. If you get to Lisbon, you will find halaal butcheries in Martim Moniz.


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Mary, Did you have any luck finding halal meat?


----------



## maryatness

Hi Siobhan
I am in UK at the moment , But as soon as I return to Portugal I am going to phone the number you gave me
Thanks 
Mary


----------



## siobhanwf

maryatness said:


> Hi Siobhan
> I am in UK at the moment , But as soon as I return to Portugal I am going to phone the number you gave me
> Thanks
> Mary


Let us know how you get on Mary. Have a safe trip back


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sorry John
I realise that you are being helpful but we would be swamped with people posting businesses and their addresses, you can always send a private message with the details.

Maid x


----------



## John999

*halal meat*



MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry John
> I realise that you are being helpful but we would be swamped with people posting businesses and their addresses, you can always send a private message with the details.
> 
> Maid x


Up to now I have never send a private message to anyone on this forum advertising any sort of business. I am sure that you guys will be able to check every private message we send. If I started to post, now and again, direct info. To people where they can find what they are asking for, it is because I have seen that sort of info. been allowed. No worry, my line of work was private investigation and death collector. The last 20 years between Spain and Portugal. I understand that this is a business, and keeping a forum like this running costs money, my question to you is; why took you 2 weeks to change my post? Have I upset someone??
John999


----------



## siobhanwf

Maybe you have John999 especially if you have been doing "death" collections


----------



## John999

*halal meat*



siobhanwf said:


> Maybe you have John999 especially if you have been doing "death" collections


I haven´t Siobhanf, I am one of the lucky ones. 2 houses in Spain rented all year around, with my small pension, I do “not feel” the credit crunch. I have also a flat in Spain where I spend part of the year, my “little cottage” here on Silver Coast, and just bought a static caravan at one of the prettiest campsites in the south of Lisbon. Sesimbra area. Went down to meet my Portuguese friend, (barbecue weekend), we loved the place so, bough our own. Trying to convince my nagging wife to sell the house and move to the park. I would love to be “trailer trash”, the weather, people, cosine and sandy beaches for Milles and Milles and Milles… would just do me. So no, I have never done personal advertising here, not even for my friends, and I will never do
John999
:eyebrows:


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> I haven´t Siobhanf, I am one of the lucky ones. 2 houses in Spain rented all year around, with my small pension, I do “not feel” the credit crunch. I have also a flat in Spain where I spend part of the year, my “little cottage” here on Silver Coast, and just bought a static caravan at one of the prettiest campsites in the south of Lisbon. Sesimbra area. Went down to meet my Portuguese friend, (barbecue weekend), we loved the place so, bough our own. Trying to convince my nagging wife to sell the house and move to the park. I would love to be “trailer trash”, the weather, people, cosine and sandy beaches for Milles and Milles and Milles… would just do me. So no, I have never done personal advertising here, not even for my friends, and I will never do
> John999
> :eyebrows:


No need to let us know your personal financial details. No one was speaking about the credit crunch anyway:confused2:


----------



## John999

*halal meat*



siobhanwf said:


> No need to let us know your personal financial details. No one was speaking about the credit crunch anyway:confused2:


I had no intention to insult you. I was expecting the moderator who canceled my post, (changed), on this thread to explain “to me” why did he take that action, when you have posts on this forum, where personal advertise is aloud!!!! I will just give an example: American Chiropractor and Family just moved to Portugal, Just brought back to the main page, the last 3 posts belong to the same person, and you can see personal business name, telephone numbers and location. It doesn´t bother me, but I would like to understand once for all what can you put or not on your posts? If you aren´t a Premion account holder. So I am really sorry if I have offended you in anyway
John999 
:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## siobhanwf

Insulted??? Whatever made you think that I was insulted John999. 

All I said was that no one is interested in personal financial details.


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> I had no intention to insult you. I was expecting the moderator who canceled my post, (changed), on this thread to explain “to me” why did he take that action, when you have posts on this forum, where personal advertise is aloud!!!! I will just give an example: American Chiropractor and Family just moved to Portugal, Just brought back to the main page, the last 3 posts belong to the same person, and you can see personal business name, telephone numbers and location. *It doesn´t bother me, but I would like to understand once for all what can you put or not on your posts?* If you aren´t a Premion account holder. So I am really sorry if I have offended you in anyway
> John999
> :confused2::confused2::confused2:


Terms of use are available at: 

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - FAQ: Terms of Use

ACCEPTABLE USE POLICY is available at:

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - FAQ: Acceptable Use Policy

When we all signed up as members of this forum part of the signing up procedure was acceptance of these terms and conditions.

There are moderators who police the content of the forum and it is there responsibility to "moderate" and check whether things are acceptable or not.
I don't envy them there position when so much bickering goes on.

Well done moderators :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## John999

There may be trouble ahead!


----------



## omostra06

siobhanwf said:


> There are moderators who police the content of the forum and it is there responsibility to "moderate" and check whether things are acceptable or not.
> I don't envy them there position when so much bickering goes on.
> 
> Well done moderators :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


well its a tough job but someone got to do it... we do get perks of the job, free cakes, weekend trips to paris, etc.....


----------



## John999

Of Corse your job is tough Derek and with the power comes greater responsibility. Can´t you chose South America, it will be wormer than Paris at this time of the year
John999
:tongue1:


----------



## omostra06

thats a good idea, perhaps use the company jet to visit the company estate in Brazil.....


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> well its a tough job but someone got to do it... we do get perks of the job, free cakes, weekend trips to paris, etc.....


Nice one Derek... and the wine here is cheaper here than in Dubai  or Ireland for that matter... or Hong Kong (my other abode ) 

But bring on the sticky buns..i make a mean Chocolate toffee brownie :juggle:


----------



## omostra06

siobhanwf said:


> But bring on the sticky buns..i make a mean Chocolate toffee brownie :juggle:


.........yummmmm


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> .........yummmmm


Can always pass on the recipe Derek


----------



## omostra06

if you seen me working in my kitchen you would understand why thats not a good idea.....lol


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> if you seen me working in my kitchen you would understand why thats not a good idea.....lol



Ahhhhh, but are you prepared to do the washing up?


----------



## omostra06

i have a machine that does that for me....ah technology is great..


----------



## siobhanwf

How considerate of you Derek...but they still have to be loaded and worst still emptied and stored....the second job I hate so that is down too hubby


----------



## omostra06

siobhanwf said:


> How considerate of you Derek...but they still have to be loaded and worst still emptied and stored....the second job I hate so that is down too hubby


yes thats true,


----------



## Arthur.E.Grice

*Arthur*



maryatness said:


> I wonder does anyone no where I can buy Halal meat, as my daughter is bringing her boyfriend to visit us at Christmas, and he can only eat halal.


This is an old post, Not sure that your comments will be of much value to the op now.


----------

